# Google Nexus 7 now available in India



## funskar (Mar 26, 2013)

Google Nexus 7 is now available in India ..

The 16gb version is priced 15,999 inr 

Buy Google Nexus 7 For 15,999 INR

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s480x480/527633_10151348868433663_1243684780_n.png


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome!

Now waiting for Nexus 4.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 26, 2013)

Great news!   
"_Der aye durust aye_" .. Proud of you Google  

Nexus devices in India: They are gonna spell doom for all other mobile and tablet companies..

First nexus device in India: Nexus 7 is still overpriced..  
One could have managed to get a 16GB N7 few weeks ago for 11k from HS18 with warranty..

Anyway,  Nexus 4 please come soon..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

Nexus 4 i doubt guys

Sam told me this


> LG has its optimus G in India, so they wont release Nexus 4 here


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

^ Done


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 26, 2013)

Cant Wait May be Due to the Next Nexus Launch In India ....May Be Nexus 5!!!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

can i get a discount coupon please


----------



## root.king (Mar 26, 2013)

outdated,overpriced


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 26, 2013)

^^
when we have ARM 11, cortex A5,A7 chips around,you can't call tegra 3 as outdated.we may have tegra 4,snapdragon 600,800 but still that tegra 3 is a chip with lot of potency.though it is bit overpriced here when we compare it to its US price but if you compare it to samsung tabs which is widely available here it is damn cheap.galaxy tabs are nowhere near to this tab in terms of performance as well as pricing.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally Google coming to his senses.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 26, 2013)

Time to chip in the savings XD
Being a sadist but I hope the Nexus 4 launches after an year or two..


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow . The best news my ears was waiting to listen for a long time . Now for Nexus 4/5.


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2013)

New nexus tab is coming anytime soon [Google I/O] so what is this stock clearance. Google still thinks we are idiots.

And about Nexus 4 same thing gonna happen


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 26, 2013)

why dont these things come with SIM slot?

how is it a travel companion if i cant use it while, say 'traveling'?


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2013)

Best part about JB is miracast [wireless display], but this tab doesn't support it [Correct me if i'm wrong]


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> New nexus tab is coming anytime soon [Google I/O] so what is this stock clearance. Google still thinks we are idiots.
> 
> And about Nexus 4 same thing gonna happen



hhmm..true..they are selling 9 month old product at a premium price in india.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Mar 26, 2013)

any chance for nexus 4 coming soon??? i dont think so


----------



## reniarahim1 (Mar 26, 2013)

yaa...probably after they release the next nexus.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 26, 2013)

LG can't sell *Optimus G* if Nexus 4 comes to India .....hence Nexus 4 to India is .......... .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2013)

Excellent news....we will see out of stock problem


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)

India is International Dump yard 

Hence Proved.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 26, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> India is International Dump yard
> 
> Hence Proved.



It was known long back, well you can't expect things to be priced cheap in India
example say nexus 5 comes out in India for 15-25k(for 8,16 & who knows 32 and 64 gb), with other specs like a quad core, 1080p screen etc.
Won't other companies fight back(with google) cause they will loose their sales(aolmost 80% expect people who don't know whats nexus) drastically.
And on the other hand the company themselves might not produce the phone for Indian markets as they will want they're phone to sale(incase of nexus 4 its optimus G).
And is case of nexus 7, Asus wanted to release it here..So i highly doubt it we will get nexus phones


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> It was known long back, well you can't expect things to be priced cheap in India
> example say nexus 5 comes out in India for 15-25k(for 8,16 & who knows 32 and 64 gb), with other specs like a quad core, 1080p screen etc.
> Won't other companies fight back(with google) cause they will loose their sales(aolmost 80% expect people who don't know whats nexus) drastically.
> And on the other hand the company themselves might not produce the phone for Indian markets as they will want they're phone to sale(incase of nexus 4 its optimus G).
> And is case of nexus 7, Asus wanted to release it here..So i highly doubt it we will get nexus phones



being affiliated with the nexus brand is more profitable for the companies, because they get huge amounts of pre-order money and google buys in bulk which alternatively leads to lower prices for the devices

there has been an increase in the premium handset sales in the last 2-3 years and this trend will continue but what we need to understand is that google cant offer the same price point for its nexus devices as its international market. The reason is simply 

1. low acceptance
2. higher taxes 

if nexus devices start selling on the indian playstore page, google will start price-cuts.

what people also dont understand is that the major reason why nexus devices sell is because they offer the cleanest and most modder friendly UI / hardware / bootloaders. 

In india how many people would want a phone with an unlocked bootloader? probably 25% of the people who end up buying an android. So where there is no market for a product how does it make sense to launch it there? 

but google has launched it, and now depending on the response it may even launch the nexus 4, and nexus 5 after 2-3 months of the international launch


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

Well its a good start at least.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 28, 2013)

A noobie here..had to ask this question..whats the difference between the asus nexus 7 and this nexus 7..aren't they the same thing?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 28, 2013)

Asus One Was Sold Buy Asus and This One Is Sold By Google !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> A noobie here..had to ask this question..whats the difference between the asus nexus 7 and this nexus 7..aren't they the same thing?





Ayuclack said:


> Asus One Was Sold Buy Asus and This One Is Sold By Google !!


*i.imgur.com/rEYbvp1.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Asus One Was Sold Buy Asus and This One Is Sold By Google !!



But doesn't that what google does...remember their nexus phone was manufactured by LG..before samsung i think..am a bit confused..could someone tell me how google works with their phones & tablets??


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 29, 2013)

Google sells Nexus devices only through Play store!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 29, 2013)

x company -> makes nexus device -| -> google retail ( nexus brand ) 
                                                |
                                                |- > normal retail ( via company like lg and asus )


----------



## ulysses (Mar 29, 2013)

Play store version is 16Gb & non expandable.
So thinking of 32GB today from Ebay using *"weekend103" *coupon to get rs 1500 off.
It is listed @20k .after discount comes to 18500.
playstore version @16k.But not sure what vat,delivery charges they will add?

paylessindia | eBay


----------



## quagmire (Mar 29, 2013)

^Double posting ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *i.imgur.com/rEYbvp1.jpg


*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/010/997/35s7cv.jpg
Cant You Understand !!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Cant You Understand !!!


Nexus 7 sold by Asus is  Asus Nexus 7 
and Nexus 7 sold by Google is Google Nexus 7  
WTF ?


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2013)

Just Like The verizon galaxy nexus....

Asus One Comes Via The Asus Pricing and Warranty and Google Nexus 7 are From google Play Store !!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

^ HOLY CR@P I didn't knew that Asus is selling Nexus 7 in India!


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)

^ really or u r trolling again


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ HOLY CR@P I didn't knew that Asus is selling Nexus 7 in India!



Thats what I said somewhere(that ASUS is selliing it)  i don't remember where though.


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2013)

^ croma


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

They were selling it in indiatimes


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

Well it is ASUS who is selling Nexus 7 in India. 
Check the image at this link:
*play.google.com/store/devices/deta...1bGwsMSwyLDcwMywiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzdfMTZnYiJd

Under "Thin, light and portable.", you can notice at the back of the tablet the logo of ASUS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Well it is ASUS who is selling Nexus 7 in India.
> Check the image at this link:
> *play.google.com/store/devices/deta...1bGwsMSwyLDcwMywiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzdfMTZnYiJd
> 
> Under "Thin, light and portable.", you can notice at the back of the tablet the logo of ASUS.


EPIC  buddy!
Asus made Nexus 7 on behalf of Google!


----------



## theterminator (Mar 30, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> EPIC  buddy!
> Asus made Nexus 7 on behalf of Google!



Google doesn't sell Nexus under its own name "Google Nexus". Its Samsung Nexus, LG Nexus, Asus Nexus. (Only three Im aware of).


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Google doesn't sell Nexus under its own name "Google Nexus". Its Samsung Nexus, LG Nexus, Asus Nexus. (Only three Im aware of).


Contact Rider Sir, He will explain you better than I can!


----------



## amjath (Mar 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Google doesn't sell Nexus under its own name "Google Nexus". Its Samsung Nexus, LG Nexus, Asus Nexus. (Only three Im aware of).



epic


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Asus made Nexus 7 on behalf of Google!



Yes and warranty can be claimed from Asus only !


----------



## Julieanderson (Apr 1, 2013)

Its a super hit model in most of the countries,the delay was because of India not being in Google's priority list.


----------



## sksundram (Apr 2, 2013)

ASUS has officially launched the wifi and wifi+3g Nexus 7 today
Both models come with 32GB as internal storage.

Price: 32GB wifi only - 18,999 INR
Price: 32 GB wifi+3g - 21,999 INR

They will be sold by the retail partners of ASUS and not on Google's Play Store

Personally, i think the prices are exorbitant for a year old model


----------

